# the aaron diplomat hotel bournemouth june 2010



## bexsfl (Jun 6, 2010)

well this is my first proper post so i appologise for it not being so great. i walk past this hotel everyday to get to my car so after a night out it was getting light and i thought it was the best time to have a look sorry the pics arn't great but i only have a crap digital camera! and very low battery and my friend keeped walking into all of my pics. please feel free to comment and give me tips on how to make my next post better and if anyone in bournemouth would like to meet up sometime i have a few places in mind. cheers.


















the bar




















there where alot of needles in this room i expected the whole place to be littered with them but it want too bad they where just in a handfull of rooms








































no floor!! well every room had floor boards ripped up and the floor was missing in many places im guessing it was for the copper pipes? there was nothing left in this place and everything was smashed.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 12, 2010)

I like the last pic with the view of the spiral staircase. I'm guessing that the front view of the supermarket/factory type buildings could very well be one of the reasons it went out of business.
Good first post, Bex.


----------

